# What is the best multi vitamin for my man?



## nessieb (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi gals and guys!

This is doing my head in now!   I have been trawling the web trying to find the best multi vitamin for my man to take, he has low sperm with low morph and slow swimmers, we were using NHP fertility support for men for 4 months, but due to there high prices we stopped using them. so we are now just using 25mg zinc and 50ug selenium. I know he needs more than this, but if he took everything that is suggested he would be rattling and I would just get confused and lost with it all. Please help a very confused and so wanting to be mum. 
If anyone knows or has had good results with a wonder pill please let know.


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,


My DH has similar problems to you. We went to see a nutritionist and he was on quite a few things... I won't list them as you say that cost's an issue. However, the most important vitamins (I believe) are Vitamins C&E, so you may want to max out on these. 


In addition he had 100mg doxycycline, 2 a day from just before I started my stims, for 16 days (you can get these from your GP).  We had IVF (rather than ICSI) for the first time ever after this protocol.


Good luck.


----------



## nessieb (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply, think i will get him on the c & e,


----------



## nessieb (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi again,

what does the  doxycycline do?


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

It seems to get rid of any potentially underlying infections.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not sure tbh but I have seen lots of posts from women suggestin wellman tablets for their men so maybe look into those!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi nessieb

My husband is just changing from his Wellman supplement to the Fertility Support that you mention since we have read such great things about it.

I looked online for them, they were nearly £30 for a pot but I ended up getting them from Amazon for £20 so I don't know if that might be an option for you.

We haven't had a SSR since he has been on the Wellman supplements so I can't tell you how wonderful they are or not but I think they are one of the most common supplements taken by men so I'm guessing they must be ok.

Good Luck


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi I'm on my phone so can't post a link, but if you go to the sticky link at the top of the page with all the help info there is a link to the complimentary therapies board which will have a supplements links on it which will answer all of your questions


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi my hubby is taking proxeed twice a day. This was reccomended to us by a fertility nutritionist for sluggish sperm! Not sure of results yet as awaiting our nxt round of tx x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi my husband takes the following 

Wellman Conception
Omega 3
Co Q10
Selenium
Zinc
L'arginine

He doesnt drink or smoke
His sample was above average when we first tested, when we did IVF back in February it was above average and this time round his sample was 20% better so I know these vitamins have helped as he only started taking them since April

Good luck
x


----------



## nessieb (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi all,

Thanks so much for every ones input. This forum is so helpful and has been great support for us going through our TTC years.

This weekend i came across a male fertility supplement that i have not seen before and it's called pregnapure conception for men, listed on the back are the amounts of each vitamin a male requires for healthy sperm, so guess what!!  the amounts are good, there high enough for what are little fellers need to be good swimmers!!! well i hope they are! 
The price is good too!! £9.98 for 60 tablets and only 1 to be taken daily!!!

Well i really hope these ones do the trick   If any one knows about these and has had any sort of result please let me know.


----------

